# Sleeping when soaking



## mini_max (Feb 10, 2015)

Lately whenever I soak Max he seems to go for a snooze. I have been putting his tub under his Che because it's cool in the house these days. Is this ok, I'm kind of nervous that he's sleeping in water.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have seen my russian just sleeping in his dish (in his table) just snoozing. So he must have been sitting there long enough to fall asleep 
Although, really, I'm not sure! Maybe he's just very comfortable?


----------



## Jodie (Feb 10, 2015)

Is he awake and normal active otherwise? This seems odd to me. My crazy leopard sleeps everywhere and anywhere when he goes down for the night, including in his water dish. All of mine are awake and very active during soaks though. The only exception was the baby i had that was sick. I would make sure it is shallow enough that his head is not covered.


----------



## mini_max (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, it's shallow. The only thing I can think is that it's warm, and since he's got the light above him, it's like he's basking? I don't know, he used to pace around frantically during soaks, he hated them. Maybe he's just given up? Or I am finally making the water warm enough that he just gets very comfy. He doesn't do it for that long, but usually for the first bit. This guy confuses me.


----------



## mini_max (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, and yes, he's awake and active. Business as usual.


----------



## Jodie (Feb 10, 2015)

I am thinking just warm n comfy then.


----------



## mini_max (Feb 10, 2015)

Hope so, it just seems odd to me too. Everyone always says soaking makes their tortoises more active....


----------



## Elohi (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a 60w incandescent over the water dish and the water stays 95F. My leopards love it so much that they will cram into the dish together and sit and/or sleep for hours.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 10, 2015)

So have you never dozed in a warm bath? I have. You give a tortoise a nice wwarm hot tub, they will snooze. /unusual perhaps, but not out of the odinary or dangerous per se.


----------



## mini_max (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 10, 2015)

My leopard rarely moves during soaks, just stretches all legs out and seems very relaxed, but not at all active. She will wee but has never pooped in her bath which is the effect it seems to have on everyone else's torts and the water is constantly topped up to keep it warm. She will close her eyes when I am stroking her fore legs but doesn't actually sleep. I have always thought she is just comfortable so maybe its the same for Max


----------



## Elohi (Feb 10, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> My leopard rarely moves during soaks, just stretches all legs out and seems very relaxed, but not at all active. She will wee but has never pooped in her bath which is the effect it seems to have on everyone else's torts and the water is constantly topped up to keep it warm. She will close her eyes when I am stroking her fore legs but doesn't actually sleep. I have always thought she is just comfortable so maybe its the same for Max


Hahaha lucky you! My tortoises take turns turning their warms soaks into poop soup. YUCK!


----------



## lismar79 (Feb 10, 2015)

My Sulcata (18 months) sleeps in her water dish all the time. Its her fav place for a nap


----------



## spud's_mum (May 3, 2015)

mini_max said:


> Lately whenever I soak Max he seems to go for a snooze. I have been putting his tub under his Che because it's cool in the house these days. Is this ok, I'm kind of nervous that he's sleeping in water.


Do you soak him as soon as he wakes up? My spud does that when I soak him early x


----------



## keepergale (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 3, 2015)

keepergale said:


> View attachment 128479


Lovely tortoise.
Lovely photo.
Thanks.


----------



## DawnH (May 3, 2015)

Seriously. ADORABLE photo! Shhhhhhh. Don't wake the baby! My Sulcata (Tuleo) either poops or sleeps in his soak. There is no other choice for him, apparently.  *sigh*


----------



## Gillian M (May 14, 2015)

mini_max said:


> Hope so, it just seems odd to me too. Everyone always says soaking makes their tortoises more active....


My *beloved* Greek tort does it every now and again and falls asleep whilst being soaked, which I too found strange, because as you mentioned in your above alert: everyone says it makes a tort more active. But I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------

